# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Piden 8 años para Roca por quedarse con dinero de la desaladora de Marbella

## NoRegistrado

> *La Audiencia de Málaga juzgará al exasesor urbanístico, acusado de apropiarse de casi 900.000 euros de las expropiaciones*
> El exasesor urbanístico del Ayuntamiento de Marbella volverá a sentarse en el banquillo de los acusados. La Sección 9ª de la Audiencia de Málaga busca ya fecha para celebrar la vista en la que será juzgado por quedarse, presuntamente, con 871.446 euros destinados a pagar las expropiaciones de los terrenos para la construcción de la desaladora de Marbella, aprobada en 1996 durante el gobierno de Jesús Gil. Roca se enfrenta a una pena de 8 años de cárcel por malversación de caudales públicos e inhabilitación de 9 años por prevaricación. El fiscal pide además que el exasesor urbanístico indemnice a la Mancomunidad de Municipios de la Costa del Sol Occidental con la cantidad presuntamente defraudada.
> 
> En este caso estaba acusado también el abogado José Luis Sierra, para el que se pedía seis años de cárcel, por apropiarse de 455.500 euros de la dirección de obras de la desaladora a través de un entramado societario. Sin embargo el Juzgado de Instrucción número 4 de Marbella, acordó el sobreseimiento provisional de Sierra porque padece Alzheimer.
> 
> La Mancomunidad de Municipios, que también presidía Gil, pidió al Ayuntamiento de Marbella que iniciara un proceso de expropiación de siete fincas para construir la desaladora que, culminado el proceso, pasarían a su titularidad. Por su parte, Decosol, empresa a la que inicialmente se le adjudicó la construcción de la desaladora, entregó a la empresa Planeamiento 2000 SL, en la que el Ayuntamiento de Marbella había delegado la tramitación del expediente expropiatorio, y cuyo gerente era Juan Antonio Roca, 150 millones de las antiguas pesetas para pagar las expropiaciones. Según la Fiscalía Anticorrupción, en lugar de pagar a los propietarios de los terrenos, el exasesor hizo suyos 145 millones y los incorporó a su patrimonio.


http://www.diariosur.es/marbella-est...ns_mchannel=TW

Así no es posible salir adelante, no hay economía que lo resista.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------

